# Warum keine 1x PCie auf 2x PCie Stromadapter?



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2013)

Moin moin

Warum gibt es in Deutschland diese 1x PCie Buchse (6/8pin) auf 2x PCie Stecker (6/8pin) nicht in Deutschland zu kaufen? Also zum Beispiel sowas, dieses von Apevia oder jenes?

Dafür gibts diesen 2x Laufwerk auf einmal PCie Mist an jeder Ecke...


----------



## crazycountry (22. August 2013)

Wieso bestellst Du das nicht wenn Du die Kabel benötigst . Bei Amazom kannste auch von Internationale Amazon Seiten bestellen.


----------



## Junky90 (22. August 2013)

Ist es nich so dass pro 6-Pin Stecker 75 Watt zur Verfügung stehen ? Wenn der jetzt aufgeteilt wird, hat man doch 2 x 37,5 Watt ? Dann bekommt die Graka ja garnich ausreichend saft. 
Kann sein, dass ich das Falsch verstehe, aber wenn diese Theorie stimmt, dann machen diese Adapter ja überhaupt kein Sinn.


----------



## Zwitschack (22. August 2013)

Ich würde mal ganz einfach sagen, dass die wegen fehlerhafter Sicherheit noch nach Europa dürfen. Es würden einfach zu hohe Ströme fließen und Konten das Netzteil beschädigen. Bin eh der Meinung, dass man nur die vorhandenen 6/8-Pin nutzen sollte und keine mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2013)

Junky90 schrieb:


> Ist es nich so dass pro 6-Pin Stecker 75 Watt zur Verfügung stehen ? Wenn der jetzt aufgeteilt wird, hat man doch 2 x 37,5 Watt ? Dann bekommt die Graka ja garnich ausreichend saft.
> Kann sein, dass ich das Falsch verstehe, aber wenn diese Theorie stimmt, dann machen diese Adapter ja überhaupt kein Sinn.


 
Das Aufteilen der PCie Anschlüsse auf 2 Stecker machen auch die Netzteil Hersteller selbst. Was mir so aus dem Stehgreif einfällt: Huntkey X7, Antec High Current Pro 750/850W, Straight Power CM Serie, Pure Power CM Serie, diverse Silverstone Netzteile...

Also das scheint nicht das Problem zu sein, wenn selbst Netzteilhersteller solche Y-Kabel verwenden.

Was du vergisst: Ein 6pin muss nur etwa 6,25A liefern, wenn man jetzt eine 8pin Buchse nimmt und die auf 2 6pin aufteilt, ist alles sogar noch innerhalb der Spezifikation! Und jeder Pin schafft auch seine 10 Ampere, laut Molex...

Dafür gibts dann in Deutscheland an jeder Ecke irgendwelche Molex to PCie Adapter, die ich da für viel schlimmer halte oder, schlimmer noch, S-ATA to PCie Adapter...
Gut, die haben dann (teilweise!) zwei Stecker, dennoch unschön...

Zumal auch einige (OEM) Netzteile gar keine Leistung auf der +12V für Laufwerke haben. Wenn du da deine 8A hast, kannst da keine Grafikkarte dran hängen...
Gut, kann man schon, sollte man aber nicht...


----------



## BxBender (22. August 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ein Stromproblem.
Wo soll die Leistung herkommen, wenn das Netzteil nicht so viel erbringen kann?
Ich stehe vor ähnlichem Problem.
Mein Netzteil macht 408 Watt über die 12v Schiene, anbei 2 PCIE6-Stecker.
Meine Radeon 7950 OC Karte will aber 8+6 haben.
Hab also den beigelegten Adapter 2xMolex auf 8Pin PCIE benutzt.
Nun schmiert mir das Netzteil dauernd ab, wenn ich die Karte zu hoch übertakte bzw. den Strombedarf in die Höhe treibe.
Hab mir extra ein Strommeßgerät gekauft, um das mal zu überprüfen.
Furmark anstellen und mit dem MSI Afterburner ein wenig an den Reglern herumspielen. Peng.
Angeblich soll meine Karte 150Watt udn der Prozessor 95 Watt im Normalzustand ziehen.
Aber man kann alles sprengen, wenn man nur will. )

In deinem Fall halbierst du die mögliche Leistung pro angeschlossener Grafikkarte, ist doch klar.
Auf deinem Netzteil steht die Leistung, die deine 12V Schiene maximal verkraftet.
Z.B. 18A oder 20A, für je 2 oder 4 Schienen.
Wenn du ein Kabel davon mit so einem Adapter pimpst, darf trotzdem nur diese 18A oder 20A angeschlossen werden.
Das dürfte für 2 kleine Grafikkarten reichen.
Aber das macht keinen Sinn. Dann lieber eine echte Karte reinstecken, nicht so ein Müll.
Mehrere Karten machen nur im High-End-Bereich für viel Geld wirklich Sinn, wo eine teure Einzelkarte leistungstechnisch nicht mehr ausreichend ist.
Predigt die PCGH in ihren Heften seit Anbeginn der Zeit. 
Übrigens: wenn du dabei bist, so ein Monstersystem mit mehr als 2 Karten aufbauen zu wollen, dann würde dem entsprechendem Netzteil doch sicher auch notfalls so ein Adapter beiliegen, wenn der Hersteller so viele Karten an einer Strippe bedenkenlos zulassen würde, oder täusche ich mich?
Bei teuren Netzteile mit so viel Power komtm es auf einen Adapter für 2 Euro sicher nicht drauf an.

Nachtrag: 
Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, 8Pin auf 2x6Pin geht natürlich bedenkenlos, da 150Watt zu 2x75Watt wird. 
Wenn man aber nun 8Pin auf 2x8Pin hochkurbelt und da dann 2x eine radeon 7970 dransteckt und übertaktet, dann kann das bei einem Netzteil minderer Qualität und ohne passenden Schutzschaltungen evtl. zu einem Brand führen.
Könnte ich mir vorstellen.
Und so etwas ist in Deutschland sicherlich ungern gesehen, wir haben schließlich viele Sicherheitsvorschriften.
Ist jetzt aber alles nur mein Gedankengang.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2013)

Also Leute:
Es wäre schön, wenn ihr hier weniger schreiben würdet und mehr auf die Caseking Leute warten würdet. Die Frage, die ich gestellt habe, hat sich auch an die Caseking Leute gerichtet, wie ihr sicherlich schon an der Eingangsfrage gemerkt haben solltet.

Daher fänd ichs schön, wenn ihr einfach mal die Füße Still halten würdet und auf die Antwort von den Leuten warten würdet. Denn mehr möchte ich nicht.
Ich möchte nur wissen, warum es diese Adapter nicht in Deutschland gibt. Was ihr darüber denkt, ist mir dabei herzlichst egal.

Ganz nebenbei, BxBender:


BxBender schrieb:


> In deinem Fall halbierst du die mögliche Leistung pro angeschlossener Grafikkarte, ist doch klar.
> Auf deinem Netzteil steht die Leistung, die deine 12V Schiene maximal verkraftet.
> Z.B. 18A oder 20A, für je 2 oder 4 Schienen.


1. Man halbiert die mögliche Leistung pro angeschlossener Grafikkarte nicht. Die Leistung, die das Netzteil auf +12V liefert, ist eine Konstante. Die kann man dann besser ausnutzen, oder auch nicht.
2. Reichen 20A locker für einen 6 sowie einen 8pin PCie Anschluss. Erst ab zwei 8pins müssens dann mehr sein. Oder man machts auf eigens Risiko trotzdem (weil 4 (6+2)pin Kabel billiger sind als je zwei 6pin und zwei 6+2pin).
3. Gibt es auch einige Netzteile da draußen, die auch halbwegs aktuell sind, die aber entweder nur einen PCIe Anschluss (pro Rail) besitzen, durchaus aber für mehr als das geeignet wären.
Da würde mir aus dem Stehgreif ein 400W Straight Power E7 einfallen, welches nur einen 6+2pin PCie Anschluss hat.
Oder, da wir gerade bei Caseking sind, z.B. das 650W GreenMe von InWin, das durchaus auch 2 PCie Anschlüsse pro +12V Rail vertragen könnte. Die spezifizierten 25A/Rail würden sogar 2 8pin erlauben.
Gleiches übrigens auch beim 750W.

Daher wäre es schön, wenn es solch ein Adapterkabel geben würde und man es auch kaufen könnte. 

Und auch dachte ich persönlich, als ich diesen Thread erstellte, an ein 460W HP Netzteil, was so ausschaut und nur einen PCie Anschluss besitzt.

Und, wie ich schon erwähnt habe, machen das auch einige Hersteller, die eine 6 oder 8pin PCie Buchse verwenden und dort dann 'nen Y-Kabel (in welcher Form auch immer) dran hängen. 
Schaut dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BxBender (22. August 2013)

Entschuldige, ich wusste nicht, dass du in einem Computerforum nur eine Antwort von einem Versandfachpersonal haben willst.
Vielleicht wäre es dann sinnvoller, direkt dort nachzufragen?
So mache ich das immer, wenn ich etwas wissen will.

Bei der Sache mit der Halbierung mit der zur Verfügung gestellten Leistung pro Karte habe ich mich wohl wirklich unklar ausgedrückt, da gebe ich dir Recht.
Natürlich darf eine Karte dennoch mehr als die Hälfte der am Netzteil angegebenen Ampere aus dem Kabel ziehen.
Allerdings muss diese Leistung auch zur Verfügung stehen. Darum geht es.
Aber da du uns nachträglich über deine Fachkenntnisse aufgeklärt hast, können wir uns alle weiteren Informationen und Rechenbeispiele sparen, wie du angemerkt hast.

Eine Sache habe ich noch: der erste Adapter aus deiner Beispielriege, zeigt der tatsächlich einen 6Pin auf 2x6+2Pin PCIE-Anschluss?
Holla die Waldfee! Sind das dann statt 75Watt bis zu satte 300Watt durch diesen Adapter an maximale leistungsaufnahme, oder hab ich das jetzt falsch?
Wenn ein leistungsstarkes Netzteil wirklich nur ein Anschlusskabel besitzt und auch keine Adapter für mehr beiliegt, hat dann der Entwickler einfach nur am falschen Ende gespart?
Ich weiß es nicht. Man könnte es mit so einem Adapter probieren, aber sollte man sich eine tolle Konstruktion nicht lieber von dem Hersteller Suppurt absegen lassen, dass da keine Gefahr besteht?
Ich hätte da auch ein wenig Angst vor zu schlechter Fertigungsqualität.
Teures Netzteil mit tausend Schutzschaltungen, und dann raucht da so ein olles 2-Euro No-Name-China-Adapterkabel ab, weil es vor Hitze anfängt zu kokeln. 
Also ich kaufe mir ein neues Be Quiet Netzteil, wenn ich meine Hardware noch weiter übertakten möchte und kann.
Mein Altes ist jetzt sicherlich 7 Jahre alt und der Hersteller wusste selbst nicht genau, obs daran liegen kann, weil ich mit Molex rumgespielt habe.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2013)

BxBender schrieb:


> Bei der Sache mit der Halbierung mit der zur Verfügung gestellten Leistung pro Karte habe ich mich wohl wirklich unklar ausgedrückt, da gebe ich dir Recht.
> Natürlich darf eine Karte dennoch mehr als die Hälfte der am Netzteil angegebenen Ampere aus dem Kabel ziehen.
> Allerdings muss diese Leistung auch zur Verfügung stehen. Darum geht es.


Ja, und?! Schau dir mal an, was jeder Stecker laut Spezifikation aufnehmen darf. 
6 pin sind 75W -> 6,25A, der 8pin sind 12,5A. Wenn pro +12V Leitung a) nur ein Kabel und b) 18A zur Verfügung stehen, dann wird da überhaupt nix halbiert. Dann kannst du mit einem Anschluss gar nicht mal in die Nähe der OCP kommen.

Natürlich gibts auch Netzteile, bei der es anders ausschaut, insbesondere dieser Mist nach EPS12V (2 +12V Leitungen am CPU Stecker, eine für PCie, eine für Laufwerke)...
Aber davon spreche ich hier gar nicht.



BxBender schrieb:


> Eine Sache habe ich noch: der erste Adapter aus deiner Beispielriege, zeigt der tatsächlich einen 6Pin auf 2x6+2Pin PCIE-Anschluss?
> Holla die Waldfee! Sind das dann statt 75Watt bis zu satte 300Watt durch diesen Adapter an maximale leistungsaufnahme, oder hab ich das jetzt falsch?


Ein pin kann bis zu 10A liefern, macht 30A bei 3 Adern. Ist also völlig im Rahmen und anscheinend auch völlig OK. Denn wenns nicht OK wäre, würden Netzteilhersteller das nicht machen. Bei einem 750/850W Antec HCP schauts zum Beispiel so aus, dass dort nur ein Kabel mit 7pins (4x Masse, drei mal +12V) verwendet wird.

Und dass sich 6 und 8 pin PCie Anschlüsse durch 2 Masseleitungen unterscheiden, ist dir auch aufgefallen, oder?



BxBender schrieb:


> Wenn ein leistungsstarkes Netzteil wirklich nur ein Anschlusskabel besitzt und auch keine Adapter für mehr beiliegt, hat dann der Entwickler einfach nur am falschen Ende gespart?


Ja, hat er. Oder einfach nicht nachgedacht. Kann mal vorkommen, sollte aber nicht. Insbesondere in diesen Tagen. Aber dennoch, um solch einen Mist hin zu biegen, brauchst du halt PCie Y-Stromadapter. Mit den Molex Adaptern kommst da nicht weit, ohne dass entweder die OCP auslöst oder die Kabel abfackeln.



BxBender schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht. Man könnte es mit so einem Adapter probieren, aber sollte man sich eine tolle Konstruktion nicht lieber von dem Hersteller Suppurt absegen lassen, dass da keine Gefahr besteht?


*Noch einmal: Wenn es solch eine Gefahr wäre, warum machen das dann die NT Hersteller auch?*
Insbesondere be quiet bei Pure und Straight Power CM. Oder aber das gepostete Kabel, was nebenbei von einem 1200W Netzteil stammt (Huntkey X7). Aber auch bei einigen Silverstone Netzteilen schaut es ähnlich aus. 
DIE werden sich sicherlich was dabei gedacht haben. Und ich find solch ein Kabel, wie oben gepostet, nicht soo schlimm. (das beim Straight Power CM beiliegende find ich aber Käse, dann lieber sowas wie beim Pure Power)


----------



## Caseking-Nils (27. August 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

es gibt, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht keine Bezugsquelle in Deutschland. Ob dies darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu streng in Deutschland sind, vermag ich nicht sagen zu können.

Von den großen in Deutschland erhältlichen anbietern (z.B. InLine) gibt es eine solche Lösung ja leider nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. August 2013)

Caseking-Nils schrieb:


> es gibt, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht keine Bezugsquelle in Deutschland.


Ah, also das, was ich von Anfang an vermutet habe. Es importiert sowas einfach niemand, warum auch immer...

Sprich: Man müsste sowas selbst importieren. Und ob sich das lohnen würde, wäre die Frage.
Schade eigentlich...

Ich nehme mal an, dass ihr dieses Thema nicht weiter verfolgen würdet, oder?
Habt ihr schon mal bei einem NEtzteil Hersteller nachgefragt, ob die sowas besorgen könnten? Wäre ja z.B. eine Möglichkeit, solche Adaptern dem 750W InWin GreenMe beilzulegen. Ggf auch dem 650W Modell


----------



## Caseking-Nils (28. August 2013)

Doch ich habe mal bei einem unserer Kontakte auch angefragt. Vielleicht tut sich Mittelfristig da etwas.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2013)

Schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich dieser Käbelchen?

PS: habt ihr auch schon InWin bezüglich der GreenMe auf die Füße getreten? Also dass zumindest das 750W Modell vier PCIe Anschlüsse bekommt??


----------



## Caseking-Mike (19. November 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

wir haben deine Anfragen weiter geleitet, allerdings scheint der Grund dafür, dass es diese PCI-Express Y-Kabel nicht zu kaufen gibt der zu sein, dass es schlicht etwas gefährlich ist. Die meisten Hersteller wissen, wie ihr Netzteil leistungsmäßig dimensioniert ist und statten es entsprechend mit PCIe-Leitungen über die 12V-Schiene aus. Wenn man nun noch weitere Grafikkarten daran hängt, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass man das Netzteil überlastet, darum gibt es in der Regel Y-Kabel mit klassischen Molex-Steckern, die zu zweit über die 5V-Leitung eben auch in der Lage sind etwa 75Watt zu liefern, was einem 6-Pin PCIe-Anschluss entspricht und bei der geringen Zahl von Datenträgern in aktuellen PCs, ist auf diesen Leitungen eben meist noch genug Leistung verfügbar, aber nicht unbedingt auf den 12V-Leitungen. Ich kenne natürlich dein Netzteil nicht und kann nicht wissen wie viel Ampere du auf den jeweiligen Leitungen hast und ob es damit überlastet wird oder nicht.

Schau also mal, ob du es auch damit realisieren kannst:
Caseking.de » Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » Akasa Dual 4Pin auf 6Pin PCIe Adapter

Alles Gute,
Mike


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. November 2013)

Moin Nils

Das Problem ist halt, dass man diese Adapter gerade bei etwas älteren Multi Rail Netzteilen, aber auch den von euch vertriebenen 650 und 750W InWin GreenMe gebrauchen könnte. Dazu gehört zum Beispiel das 680W Hiper, welches ich gerade verwende.

Dass es gefährlich wäre, kann ich nicht gelten lassen, da auch einige Netzteilhersteller ein Y-Kabel ab Werk ausliefern. Dazu gehören be quiets Straight Power und Pure Power Serie, Antecs High Current Pro 750 und 850W Gold, Huntkey X7-1200W und sicherlich noch einige andere...

In Deutschland ist bisher das einzig verfügbare Kabel dieser Art dieses hier. Wäre halt schön, wenn es weitere Bezugsquellen und/oder andere Adapter geben würde 


Und gerade für die 750W GreenMe, die ihr ja auch anbietet, wäre es schön, wenn ihr entsprechende Kabelpeitschen anbieten könntet, um dem Gerät eine angemessene PCIe Stecker Anzahl zu ermöglichen


----------



## Caseking-Mike (19. November 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

wie du es schon sagst, wenn ein Hersteller so ein Y-Kabel seinen eigenen Netzteilen beilegt, dann wissen die natürlich, dass es da keine Probleme geben wird und alles ausreichend dimensioniert ist. Aber was würde wohl passieren, wenn ein unerfahrener Nutzer so ein Kabel kauft und das ein sein No-Name-Netzteil dran steckt ^^ Du hast aber natürlich völlig recht damit, dass uns dieses Kabel fehlt und ich werde es dem Einkauf mal empfehlen.

Alles Gute,
Mike


----------

